
Humans tend to use the same sounds for common objects and ideas in all languages - triplesec
http://m.phys.org/news/2016-09-nose.html
======
triplesec
Not that anyone's looking, but here's a strong critique of this methodological
approach by a linguist(icist?):

[http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4685](http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4685)

------
triplesec
Original title, 'A nose by any other name would sound the same, study finds',
was uninformative, so the first paragraph provided the replacement.

